# Difference between sponsorship and nomination?



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

In DIBP there are various visas with state/employer nomination and sponsorship. Can anyone please explain whats the difference between them?

Thanks!


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Nomination is to State/Employer as Sponsorship is to Family/Region
Nomination gives PR directly. Sponsorship gives work visa/TR with a pathway to PR.
Mostly terms are used interchangeably.


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Nomination is to State/Employer as Sponsorship is to Family/Region
> Nomination gives PR directly. Sponsorship gives work visa/TR with a pathway to PR.
> Mostly terms are used interchangeably.


Hi ozpunjabi. Thanks for your inputs.

So what I have understood is that the "help" given by state/employer is called nomination whereas the "help" given by family/region is called sponsorship?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

JayPatel said:


> Hi ozpunjabi. Thanks for your inputs.
> 
> So what I have understood is that the "help" given by state/employer is called nomination whereas the "help" given by family/region is called sponsorship?


Yes state nomination 5 points and PR
Family/region sponsorship 10 points But not PR


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Family/region sponsorship 10 points But not PR


Can that visa be later converted to PR?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

A 489 visa (family sponsored or state nominated) is not a permanent resident visa. It is a 4 year temporary visa and you are required to live in a regional area (if state nominated) or designated area (i family sponsored). After you have lived in the regional area for at least two years (and worked in the regional area for at least one year), you can apply for an 887 visa which confers permanent residence.


----------

